
RIM says Android app ecosystem is a “cesspool,” but what if Google agreed? - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/125517-rim-says-android-app-ecosystem-is-a-cesspool-but-what-if-google-agreed
======
casca
RIM is quite correct that the way that apps are distributed under Android is
particularly insecure and risky when compared to the Apple model.

Most people don't care about rooting or jailbreaking, they want a simple
interface that lets them get their whack-a-mole app as easily as possible.
Apple understands this well and has ensured that they're sharing in the income
from the channel that they manage.

Google has a different model. They don't care about the apps, they just want
people to keep searching through them. So it makes sense for them to "let the
market decide" how best to distribute the apps. The problem is that this works
for geeks, not for normal people.

The fundamental problem is that after years of training, people will click
"Yes" on any terms that are presented to them. Sadly RIM is not the company to
solve this problem and Google won't, so IOS has a bright few years ahead of it
with minimal competition.

------
pagekalisedown

      The solution, according to RIM VP Alec Saunders is to remove
      sideloading of third-party apps, which RIM is going to do
      in an upcoming software update.
    

Yes, the solution is to annoy your customers of course.

------
hk_kh
Good comment, from the company that ships a market where most apps are just
(paid !) links to websites.

------
drivebyacct2
This will never happen.

